# conflictos de update world por  la USE qt3support

## papu

buenas, pues bueno este tema de necesitar en mi sistema dependencias kde3 mientras uso el kde4( hace meses) y las cuales no he podido quitar, parce que han empezado a dar por saco, esto es lo que me ocurre desde ayer al hacer el WORLD de rigor.

 *Quote:*   

> papu@egt ~ $ e1
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

tras quitar el use -qt3support del paquete qt-core( como entiendo me pide que haga) la cosa queda asi tras el world:

 *Quote:*   

> apu@egt ~ $ e1
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

y la verdad ahora si que no se que hacer, de todas formas luego pasaré un rato pensando algo pero ...

que opinais podría yo arreglar este tema o intentarlo.

os dejo mi package.use:

 *Quote:*   

> net-print/cups php ppds samba
> 
> dev-python/PyQt4 qt3support svg webkit
> 
> app-office/openoffice-bin java
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

¿Y no estará el problema con la USE pch?

 *Quote:*   

> pch - Enable precompiled header support for faster compilation at the expense of disk space and memory (>=sys-devel/gcc-3.4 only)

 

Es lo que tienen las cosas precompiladas, que a veces fallan, prueba a quitar esa USE para los paquetes de qt que la tengan activada.

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Y no estará el problema con la USE pch?
> 
>  *Quote:*   pch - Enable precompiled header support for faster compilation at the expense of disk space and memory (>=sys-devel/gcc-3.4 only) 
> 
> Es lo que tienen las cosas precompiladas, que a veces fallan, prueba a quitar esa USE para los paquetes de qt que la tengan activada.
> ...

 

pues no se  :Smile:  en emerge no dice nada de esa opcion en concreto en el log de errores de salida, si esta activa en mi package.use es porque me lo pidio en su dia los paquetes en los que esta activado , de lo contrario no la hubiera puesto, de todas formas lo miraré pero he de estar seguro ya que sino luego se me puede formar un buen lio   :Smile: , ya que estan involucrados aqui paquetes importantes  :Sad: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   ¿Y no estará el problema con la USE pch?
> 
>  *Quote:*   pch - Enable precompiled header support for faster compilation at the expense of disk space and memory (>=sys-devel/gcc-3.4 only) 
> 
> Es lo que tienen las cosas precompiladas, que a veces fallan, prueba a quitar esa USE para los paquetes de qt que la tengan activada.
> ...

 

----------

## papu

nada no se que hacer  :Sad:  si actio o no activo la use qt3support como me dice o si la desactivo me da los mismos problemas que he dicho, el pch no influye en nada en el problema y tampoco puedo recompilar para quitarla

si compilo el qt   quitando o poniendo alguna opcion : en este caso quitando qt3support sale esto(es como lo tenia compilado hasta antes del error):

 *Quote:*   

> sudo emerge -av qt-core
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

si la compilo poniendo la opcion qt3support ya la cosa se lia enormemente:

```
sudo emerge -av qt-core

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="glib iconv pch qt3support ssl -debug -doc (-custom-cxxflags%)" 113,297 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch (-custom-cxxflags%)" 0 kB                            

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="-debug -pch (-custom-cxxflags%)" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug (-firebird) -odbc -pch -postgres (-custom-cxxflags%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 [4.5.1-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtk%* mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama -debug -nas -nis -raster (-custom-cxxflags%) (-gtkstyle%*)" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                                              

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility kde%* -debug -pch -phonon (-custom-cxxflags%)" 0 kB                                                         

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"                                                                                                   

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                      

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                        

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                           

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                    

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                  

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                    

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                          

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                      

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                          

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                             

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                            

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                          

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                            

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                                             

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                        

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                                           

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                  

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                      

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)                                                                                                                                    

Total: 6 packages (6 upgrades, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 113,297 kB

Conflict: 23 blocks (16 unsatisfied)                                      

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.2.4', 'nomerge')       

    (and 65 more)                                                                                          

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/krunner-4.2.4', 'nomerge')  

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kuser-4.2.4', 'nomerge')    

    (and 66 more)                                                                                              

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcontrol-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcminit-4.2.4', 'nomerge') 

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 64 more)                                                                                                             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksplash-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.2.4', 'nomerge')      

    (and 67 more)                                                                                    

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdedglobalaccel-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.2.4', 'nomerge')      

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcharselect-4.2.4', 'nomerge')    

    (and 77 more)                                                                                                            

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/krunner-4.2.4', 'nomerge')          

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kuser-4.2.4', 'nomerge')            

    (and 66 more)                                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcontrol-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcminit-4.2.4', 'nomerge') 

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/knotify-4.2.4', 'nomerge') 

    (and 64 more)                                                                                                       

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus required by ('installed', '/', 'net-irc/kvirc-4.0_pre3244', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdedglobalaccel-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcharselect-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 80 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-l10n-4.2.4-r1', 'nomerge')

    qt-core

    (and 81 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksplash-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 65 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksnapshot-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    qt-core

    (and 78 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus required by ('installed', '/', 'net-irc/kvirc-4.0_pre3244', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwalletd-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3', 'nomerge')

    (and 64 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

 :Sad:  no se que hacer , quizas desinstalando todo kde4 y metiendolo otra vez pero no se, e intentar al mismo tiempo quitar todo resto kde3  :Sad: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Elimina x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 yo tenía instalada la versión anterior (4.5.1) y al actualizarlo me ha borrado este paquete automáticamente.

Saludos.

P.D: y sigo pensando que es por la USE pch, porque lo tienes prácticamente todo como yo salvo esa USE, y a mi esta mañana no me ha dado ningún problema al actualizar.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Elimina x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 yo tenía instalada la versión anterior (4.5.1) y al actualizarlo me ha borrado este paquete automáticamente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> P.D: y sigo pensando que es por la USE pch, porque lo tienes prácticamente todo como yo salvo esa USE, y a mi esta mañana no me ha dado ningún problema al actualizar.

 

no es solo ese paquete como ves hay un montón de conflictos con otros, como bien esta en el emerge que he pegado con multitut de paquetes b i B, no puedo compilar ningun paquete de esos ya que me salen esos conflictos cada vez. No se que hare con paciencia ire quitando paquetes hasta que no pete o veremos , ahora estoy en ello, y a ver si puedo quitar el lastre de kde3.5 que es lo que lo jode todo.

saludos,adéu.

----------

## Txema

No hay ningún montón de conflictos, son los mismo 5 paquetes de qt que se bloquean mutuamente en ciclo, no hagas nada a lo loco no sea que vayas a tener que reinstalar todo el sistema.

¿Has probado el emerge -aC x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ya o no lo has intentado?

P.D: por cierto, ¿qué versión de portage tienes instalada?

P.D.2: a ver si el problema va a ser que al paquete x11-libs/qt-opengl no le has activado el USE qt3support... los paquetes con esa USE activada tienen que ser:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/qt-core
> 
> x11-libs/qt-gui
> 
> x11-libs/qt-opengl
> ...

 

Y por supuesto el paquete x11-libs/qt no necesita esta USE ya que la versión 4.* de qt está bloqueada desde hace tiempo y la versión 3.* evidentemente no necesita soporte para si misma.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No hay ningún montón de conflictos, son los mismo 5 paquetes de qt que se bloquean mutuamente en ciclo, no hagas nada a lo loco no sea que vayas a tener que reinstalar todo el sistema.
> 
> ¿Has probado el emerge -aC x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ya o no lo has intentado?
> 
> P.D: por cierto, ¿qué versión de portage tienes instalada?
> ...

 

bueno ya esta, al final entre quitar y poner era por la mierda opengl todo el rollazo, de la manera lo explicaba solo me liaba , asi que he sacado los 5 o 6 paquetes x11-libs/qt- que parecian más implicados y ya va, pero de todas formas tal como lo tenia puesto antes del fallo, ni activando la opcion qt3support dejaba instalar nada sin quitar lo anterior, y de hecho tampoco dava muchas pistas.

Hecho esto meterré qt3support en make.conf ( para que no me vuelva a pasar mierdas asi) ; no se hasta que punto es mejor kitar todo soporte qt3support.

¿qué diferencia hay entre el xxx/qt y el xxx/qt-core?

¿los paquetes estos x11-libs/qt-* que son librerias del sistema kde4?  ( aunque veo que son .ccp) bueno las librerias son las kdelibs ¿no? que lio  :Smile: .

En fin es lo que tiene gentoo, pero trasteando lo que petas se arregla luego con una compilación  :Smile:  y esta ya el sistama como nuevo.

No puedo sacar  kwin 3.5.10 ni kdelibs3.5.10-r6 ya que si los quito me los instala otra vez haciendo world, asi que no se si eso no se puede evitar o que pasa...lo dejare , eso no me da problemas.

No recuerdo en que archivo estan los worl listados ni en que directorio se hay los paqeutes 3.5 o 4.xx instalados, no lo recuerdo  :Sad:  antes lo sabía, para mirarlo.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## vincent-

Puedes limpiar tu fichero world con una utilidad que a mi me vino de perlas. Instala el paquete app-portage/udept

Para ello primero tendrás que desenmascararlo.

```
echo app-portage/udept >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Ahora lo instalas.

```
emerge app-portage/udept
```

Y luego ejecútalo de esta forma

```
dep -w
```

----------

## papu

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Puedes limpiar tu fichero world con una utilidad que a mi me vino de perlas. Instala el paquete app-portage/udept
> 
> Para ello primero tendrás que desenmascararlo.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vale miraré que hace esta aplicación , aunque yo pregunto en lugar donde esta fisicamente porque lo he olvidado en ambos casos,

supongo querras decir en xxxx/package.unmask  :Smile: 

saludos, addéu.

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> ¿qué diferencia hay entre el xxx/qt y el xxx/qt-core?

 

qt es el paquete monolítico, mientras que los qt-*** son los paquetes separados, como son lo mismo, no se pueden instalar a la vez.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿los paquetes estos x11-libs/qt-* que son librerias del sistema kde4? ( aunque veo que son .ccp) bueno las librerias son las kdelibs ¿no? que lio .

 

Esto ya lo tengo menos claro, pero creo que Qt es algo así como las herramientas con las que se ha construido KDE y que por lo tanto son necesarias para su ejecución.

 *Quote:*   

> No puedo sacar kwin 3.5.10 ni kdelibs3.5.10-r6 ya que si los quito me los instala otra vez haciendo world, asi que no se si eso no se puede evitar o que pasa...lo dejare , eso no me da problemas.

 

Seguramente quede algún paquete de KDE3 instalado y es este el que te los reinstala todas las veces, no recuerdo como se hacía para mirar todos los paquetes de kde instalados y su versión, pero prueba con qlist (es del paquete app-portage/portage-utils).

World está en /var/lib/portage/world pero mejor no tocarlo, si lo vas a modificar recuerda hacer una copia  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: me acabo de acordar, si ejecutas emerge con la opción -t (--tree) te dirá qué paquetes te están pidiendo que instales cada cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿qué diferencia hay entre el xxx/qt y el xxx/qt-core? 
> 
> qt es el paquete monolítico, mientras que los qt-*** son los paquetes separados, como son lo mismo, no se pueden instalar a la vez.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ¿los paquetes estos x11-libs/qt-* que son librerias del sistema kde4? ( aunque veo que son .ccp) bueno las librerias son las kdelibs ¿no? que lio . 
> ...

 

Aja entonces nada de monoliticos xD, separados  :Very Happy:   ¿Puedo entonces quitar el paquete?

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  

        (3)     3.3.8b-r1 (~)3.3.8b-r2

bien era por el world, el qlist ya lo uso para listar pero no dice la version ni donde estan, almenos ahora no recuerdo como hacerlo.

Lo de quitar los paquetes kde3.5...es lo que he de mirar pero de momento como no me dan problemas.

vale gracias ya tengo todo bien otra vez  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Coghan

 *papu wrote:*   

> el qlist ya lo uso para listar pero no dice la version ni donde estan, almenos ahora no recuerdo como hacerlo.

 

Quizás equery sea más versátil:

```
equery d kwin
```

----------

## vincent-

Siempre puedes echar un vistazo en /var/db/pkg/ para ver qué paquetes tienes instalados.

----------

## papu

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   el qlist ya lo uso para listar pero no dice la version ni donde estan, almenos ahora no recuerdo como hacerlo. 
> 
> Quizás equery sea más versátil:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si eso lo hice antes:

```
papu@egt ~ $ equery d kwin-3.5.10

 * Searching for kwin ...

x11-wm/compiz-0.8.2-r2 (kde ? kde-base/kwin:3.5)

papu@egt ~ $ equery d kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

 * Searching for kdelibs ...

kde-base/kwin-3.5.10 (~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10)
```

¿sera por el dichoso compiz entonces?mmm

no lo puedo usar aun ya que ni con los drivers ultimos de ati los 9.6 que soprendentemente los han puesto en el portage, la cosa rula.

```
papu@egt ~ $ equery u compiz

 * Searching for compiz ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-wm/compiz-0.8.2-r2:

 U I

 + + cairo : Enable support for the cairo graphics library

 + + dbus  : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - fuse  : Enables support for the filesystem in userspace plugin through sys-fs/fuse.

 - - gnome : Adds GNOME support

 + + gtk   : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 -  - kde   : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)

 + + kde4  : Compile the kde4 window decorator and add support for kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.1.

 + + svg   : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)
```

Ahí parece hay bastantes cosas, tampoco se como listarlo por consola:

http://www.papuweb.com/fotoweb/forum/gentoo%20kde4.2.4.png

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Coghan

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> papu@egt ~ $ equery d kwin-3.5.10
> 
> ...

 

Cierto, es por compiz, lo tienes compilado con USE kde, deshabilita esta use y recompila compiz. Luego basta con emerge --depclean y te limpiara lo que sobra.

 *Quote:*   

> no lo puedo usar aun ya que ni con los drivers ultimos de ati los 9.6 que soprendentemente los han puesto en el portage, la cosa rula.

 

Los últimos drivers de ati son para versiones de tarjeta nuevas desde la r600 en adelante, para modelos anteriores usa el driver radeon de xorg, con pocos ajustes va aceptablemente bien.

```
* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

        (0)     [M]8.27.10-r1!s 8.32.5!s!t (~)8.33.6-r1!s!t [M]8.35.5 [M](~)8.36.5 [M]8.39.4 [M]8.40.4 [M](~)8.452 [M]8.471.3 8.552-r2 (~)8.552-r3 (~)8.573-r1 (~)8.582 (~)8.593

        (1)     (~)9.6

        {acpi debug doc kernel_linux multilib opengl qt3}

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

----------

## papu

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> papu@egt ~ $ equery d kwin-3.5.10
> 
> ...

 

en mi firma sale mi equipo, uso una ati rv770, el problema es el de siempre que el soporte es nefasto incluso a dia de hoy  :Smile: 

he quitado el soporte kde y he dejado el kde4 pero sigue dependiendo igual, a menos que saque tambien el kde4, no se hasta que punto eso implica que vaya o no vaya , en el caso que me funcionara claro  :Smile: , mmm depclean no tengo buenos recuerdos, es peligroso usarlo pero probare a que ver que encuentra primero.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

agregando qt3support a estos paquetes, se soluciona

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/qt-core
> 
> x11-libs/qt-gui
> 
> x11-libs/qt-opengl
> ...

 

----------

## papu

bueno uff, me he arriesgado y despues de 3 años creo, he hecho un depclean y  me ha quitado unos ¡150 paquetes! , ha quedado limpio el /usr/kde/3.5  y ni kdewin ni kdelibs 3.5 ni leches,vamos que el hecho de que me reinstalara kwin  y kdelibs 3.5 parece estaba ligado al compiz, lo que me ha borrado unos 5 o 6 paquetes que si usaba, incluido el mozilla cosa que no entiendo , pero ha valido la pena. 

Curiosamente tras hacer otro  depclean para ver que encuentra, y dice que sobran 8 paquetes, no se como actua este comando para decidir eso jejeje:

```
papu@egt ~ $ sudo emerge -p --depclean

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 *                                                          

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always  

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with          

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in      

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by           

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.              

 *                                                                

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages     

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a   

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update     

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.                      

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                                   

                                                                                                                     

 net-im/amsn                                                                                                         

    selected: 0.97.2-r1                                                                                              

   protected: none                                                                                                   

     omitted: none                                                                                                   

 www-client/mozilla-firefox

    selected: 3.0.11       

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-tcltk/snack

    selected: 2.2.10-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-tcltk/tls

    selected: 1.5.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-libs/xulrunner

    selected: 1.9.0.11-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libIDL

    selected: 0.8.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-lang/tk

    selected: 8.5.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-lang/tcl

    selected: 8.5.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   825

Packages in world:    132

Packages in system:   51

Required packages:    817

Number to remove:     8

```

no se porque me quiere limpiar  el firefox y el amsn por ejemplo, los otros 6 van en funcion estos 2.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Coghan

 *papu wrote:*   

> lo que me ha borrado unos 5 o 6 paquetes que si usaba, incluido el mozilla cosa que no entiendo

 

--depclean lo único que hace es comprobar dependencias huérfanas, usar esto es sano para tener un sistema limpio, pero para que no te quite cosas que si quieras tener también debes tener tu archivo world en condiciones. 

Te intenta eliminar amsn y firefox porque no están en world, seguramente estás usando udept para mantener tu world, si no comprendes del todo como trabaja udept y world te dará más quebraderos de cabeza de este tipo, porque aunque firefox los tengas en tu world si pasas el comando dep y existe algún paquete que dependa de firefox, dep interpreta que firefox se puede eliminar de world. El problema biene cuando ya no necesitas el paquete que depende de firefox, lo desinstalas y al realizar emerge --depclean este cree que ya no lo necesitas al no estar en world. Espero que se me entienda. 

Yo siempre mantengo mi world a mano, no debería tener demasiados paquetes, solo los que te interesa tener instalados siempre, el resto con una buena gestión de las USE se instalan como dependencias.

----------

## papu

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   lo que me ha borrado unos 5 o 6 paquetes que si usaba, incluido el mozilla cosa que no entiendo 
> 
> --depclean lo único que hace es comprobar dependencias huérfanas, usar esto es sano para tener un sistema limpio, pero para que no te quite cosas que si quieras tener también debes tener tu archivo world en condiciones. 
> 
> Te intenta eliminar amsn y firefox porque no están en world, seguramente estás usando udept para mantener tu world, si no comprendes del todo como trabaja udept y world te dará más quebraderos de cabeza de este tipo, porque aunque firefox los tengas en tu world si pasas el comando dep y existe algún paquete que dependa de firefox, dep interpreta que firefox se puede eliminar de world. El problema biene cuando ya no necesitas el paquete que depende de firefox, lo desinstalas y al realizar emerge --depclean este cree que ya no lo necesitas al no estar en world. Espero que se me entienda. 
> ...

 

pues no uso ese comando justo lo instalé el otro dia pero no lo he usado el udept, hace 3 años o más que tengo gentoo y poco a poco pues voy intentando pulir mi world. 

Veo ahí opciones que parecen peligrosas como las -P -d -w y no es como para hacer pruebas con ellas, no veo una opción estilo pretend del emerge que saca una demo previa de lo que va hacer.  Y las opciones +- ultimas no las entiendo bien.

```
OPTIONS SUMMARY

       Here is a short summary of the options available in dep. Please refer to the detailed description below for a complete descrip‐

       tion.

       Action selection:

             --usage        Display usage

         -h, -?, --help     Display this help

         -V, --version      Show version

         -P, --purge        Unmerge unneeded SLOTted packages (of PACKAGE...)

         -d, --depclean     Unmerge all unneeded packages (of PACKAGE...)

         -w, --pruneworld   Remove redundant entries from the world file

         -E, --filter-etc-portage Remove redundant entries from files in /etc/portage

         -s, --spring-clean An incredibly slow recursive depclean

         -O, --overlay-clean Identify unused ebuilds in an overlay

       Info types:

         -c, --category     Show category resolutions of PACKAGE

         -C, --catpackages  Show packages in CATEGORY

         -e, --versions     List versions of PACKAGE, with status

         -f, --contents     List contents of PACKAGE

         -F, --owners       List packages owning FILE

         -g, --search       Search for packages matching PATTERN

         -i, --info         Display PACKAGE info (HOMEPAGE, DESCRIPTION, etc.)

         -j[num], --changelog[=num] Display Portage ChangeLog entries for PACKAGE

         -k, --keywords     Show per-arch keyword status for PACKAGE

         -l, --depends      (default) List dependencies of PACKAGE

         -L, --rev-depends  List reverse dependencies of PACKAGE

         -r, --provides     List virtuals PACKAGE provides

         -R, --virtuals     List packages providing VIRTUAL

         -S, --depstrings   Display the dependency strings for PACKAGE

         -t, --tree-depends Display the full dependency tree for PACKAGE

         -T, --reverse-tree Display the reverse dependency tree for PACKAGE

         -u, --usedesc      Show USE flags and descriptions of PACKAGE

         -U, --iuse         List packages that (say they) respect USE

         -x, --exists       Show whether PACKAGE depends on later PACKAGEs

         -X, --rev-exists   Show whether later PACKAGEs depend on PACKAGE

         -z, --size         Display disk space used by PACKAGE

       Options: (--option=[yes,no] unless otherwise indicated)      (default)

         ±K, --colour[=yes,no,auto,html] Colour output                 (auto)

         ±v[num], --verbose[=num] Verbosity level (cumulative) (1 console, 0 pipe)

         ±1, --for-emerge Produce output suitable for emerge --oneshot   (no)

         ±b, --build-time Include deps needed to build PACKAGE          (yes)

         ±o, --original-depends Calculate deps as when PACKAGE was merged (no)

         ±q, --unique-depends Show dependencies that only PACKAGE requires (no)

         ±D[num], --depth[=num] Depth to follow dependency trees  (unlimited)

         ±n, --uninstalled Include uninstalled packages in searches      (no)

         ±a, --ask       For -[Pdw]: ask to perform action              (yes)

         ±p, --pretend   For -[Pdw]: just show what would be done        (no)

```

De hecho tengo muchos paquetes fuera de world(wine, openoffice,gimp...)y no los ha borrado(afortunadamente) , aunque tambien borro 150  :Smile:  es complicado entender como gestiona esto el depclean, de todas formas si lo uso sera una vez cada mucho tiempo. Aparentemente ha ido bien pero a saber si más adelante me tontea el sistema por algo en concreto.

Mientras me saque algun paquete tan evidentes como el firefox( el cual se recompila en un momento una vez ya compilada la misma versión) pues o me preocupa, de todas formas no va quitar algo con dependencias de sistama ya que seria preocupante luego, usando  rebdep-rebuild despues del depclean reconstruye correctamente los problemas que pudiera haber dejado tras de si la limpieza  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu. 

No quiero usar ese comando udept sin saber lo que hace pq seguro que puede dar mas problemas de los que soluciona , aunque he de mirar como funciona aun.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No quiero usar ese comando udept sin saber lo que hace 

 

y haces bien, udept puede ser peligroso si no se sabe que se hace y aparte, udept ya no se desarolla y está sin soporte asi que nadie te va a poder ayudar en caso de que se cargue el archivo world p.ej.

Si no lo tienes claro haz lo que te comenta Coghan :  --depclean debería funcionar mas o menos bien en un sistema sano, asegúrate de que tienes todo lo que necesitas en el archivo world ( puedes usar tb. regenworld o emaint para asegurarte de que todo está bien) y luego deja a --depclean que haga su trabajo. Pero SIEMPRE comprueba lo que va a hacer antes de aceptar que la puedes liar gorda.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No quiero usar ese comando udept sin saber lo que hace  
> 
> y haces bien, udept puede ser peligroso si no se sabe que se hace y aparte, udept ya no se desarolla y está sin soporte asi que nadie te va a poder ayudar en caso de que se cargue el archivo world p.ej.
> 
> Si no lo tienes claro haz lo que te comenta Coghan :  --depclean debería funcionar mas o menos bien en un sistema sano, asegúrate de que tienes todo lo que necesitas en el archivo world ( puedes usar tb. regenworld o emaint para asegurarte de que todo está bien) y luego deja a --depclean que haga su trabajo. Pero SIEMPRE comprueba lo que va a hacer antes de aceptar que la puedes liar gorda.
> ...

 

si la verdad ese comando no pienso usarlo, en caso usar depclean(solo lo hecho una vez) sería después de un update world, y antes de un revdep-rebuild

y en mi caso después de tanto tiempo me ha ido de perlas ya que me ha limpiado correctamente el gentoo, salvo algun paquete que he reinstalado sin problemas, y siempre consultando el pretend, eso supongo indica que mantengo el gentoo de forma bastante correcta.

De hecho es lo que me encanta de  este s.o que puedes trastear y si se jode algo casi siempre se puede arreglar compilando para dejar el s.o como nuevo, algo que no tiene precio, te permite tal manipulación que da gusto, aunque a veces tengas que trastear y consultar pero merece la pena, yo es de los linux que use el que sin duda me parece mejor, jamás había tenido un s.o tanto tiempo instalado y que siempre estubiera como el primer dia.

Lo único que falta es unos drivers graficos y de sonido en condiciones que es por lo único que no lo uso a diario todo lo demás genial. 

Sin contar el tremendo soporte que ofreceis en los foros que es tan excelente como su fantástico soporte en manuales por toda la red.

Por cierto muchas veces pensé en meter el PALUDIS pero creo que cambiarlo una vez tienes el sistema con emerge requiere bastantes cambios y por ello no me atrevo,¿ alguien de vosotros lo usa? no se hasta que punto merece la pena. O no se hasta que punto podrían convivir en juntos en "armonía". 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

he ejecutado el regenworld y me ha aderido bastantes paquetes en el world, a que se deve ? que función realiza este comando exactamente?

 *Quote:*   

> egt papu # regenworld                                                                              
> 
> add to world: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources                                                            
> 
> add to world: sys-process/vixie-cron                                                               
> ...

 

el emaint he mirado el man pero tampoco me quedó claro su funcionamiento y que comando he de ejecutar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NAME
> 
>        emaint - performs system health checks and maintenance
> ...

 

Una secuencia logica para un depclean:

layman -S;emerge --sync

regenworld

emerge -avuDN world

emerge -pc

revdep-rebuild

emaint no se donde lo usaría en esta hipotética secuencia.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  que función realiza este comando exactamente? 

 

pues básicamente regenera el archivo world , escanea la base de paquetes instalados en tu sistema y añade aquellos paquetes que deberían estar en el archivo world, ya que hay dependencias instaladas que dependen de estos.

Aunque bueno, lo que muchos solemos hacer es simplemente editar el archivo a mano y añadir/sacar lo que necesitemos; en caso de que p.ej. elimines un paquete de ese archivo,  --depclean debería darse cuenta de que dicho paquete ya no están en el world y por tanto debería cargarse todas las dependencias del mismo. El archivo world está en /var/lib/portage/world.

 *Quote:*   

> el emaint he mirado el man pero tampoco me quedó claro su funcionamiento

 

simplemente ejecuta emaint -c world, si eso no devuelve nada es que debería estar todo bien.

Tampoco te traumatices con esto, no hace falta que lo hagas cada dos por tres ni que crees ninguna secuencia personalizada, es mas importante que leas los mensajes que suelta portage cuando instala software, ahi si que suele haber información importante, sobre todo en caso de que uses inestable.

saluetes

----------

